# Introducing Jorden - I did it again



## Oodlejpoodle's mom (Sep 11, 2009)

*Introducing Jordan - I did it again*

Yes this make five!!!!! I love her to death and she has such a great personality!


----------



## PaddleAddict (Feb 9, 2010)

Beautiful!


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

YAY!!!! Welcome to the forum Jordan!!! So glad to see you here! Can't wait for more pictures - you know I think she's DELICIOUS, Kathy!! :lol:


----------



## Oodlejpoodle's mom (Sep 11, 2009)

Thanks Plum!!


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_OMG, I LOVE HIM! I so hope to get a bitch like that in the future!! What beautiful expression!_


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

:beauty: OMG - look at her. Congrats and darn it at the same time!! I am jealous - officially! 

Beautiful girl. How did you come to 5?


----------



## Oodlejpoodle's mom (Sep 11, 2009)

spoospirit said:


> _OMG, I LOVE HIM! I so hope to get a bitch like that in the future!! What beautiful expression!_


Thanks very much but "him" is a "her", Jordan is a bitch!


----------



## Littleknitwit (Jul 19, 2010)

Oh my gosh! How cute she is! How old is she?


----------



## Oodlejpoodle's mom (Sep 11, 2009)

Littleknitwit said:


> Oh my gosh! How cute she is! How old is she?


She is five months old.


----------



## KalaMama (Nov 20, 2009)

Beautiful-I love her face!!


----------



## Feralpudel (Jun 28, 2010)

Oh wow...she is gorgeous! Thanks for a big hit of first class puppy porn, LOL. Where did you get her...what is her breeding?


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

She's so cute!!! Love her head-tilting in the first picture  My silver mini boy is also 5 mths old~


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

BEAUTIFUL! I love love her pigment!


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

well you already know I ADORE her, but I'll say it again here anyway; HUBBA HUBBA!


----------



## Poodle Lover (Mar 24, 2008)

Aww, she is absolutely gorgeous!!! I love her pigment and her black nails.


----------



## Karma'sACat (Jun 1, 2010)

She is GORGEOUS!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

She is stunningly gorgeous. Something about those beautiful little polar bears just steals your heart.


----------



## amerique2 (Jun 21, 2009)

Wow! What a gorgeous snowy white fluff ball with such a beautiful face. Welcome, Jordan.


----------



## jazzpaw (Apr 20, 2010)

Wow! What a gorgeous girl! Congratulations


----------



## frostfirestandards (Jun 18, 2009)

wow, for some reason Jordan looks a lot like....Sagan *snickers to herself* 

She is absolutely gorgeous Kathy


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

Oodlejpoodle's mom said:


> Thanks very much but "him" is a "her", Jordan is a bitch!


_OPPS! Sorry about that! I want one too!!
_


----------



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

FrostFireStandards, Is Jordan one of your white puppies? She is absolutely gorgeous!!!


----------



## apoodleaday (Feb 22, 2010)

Jorden is pretty! Love that black nose!! Congrats on a beautiful baby


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

It would not surprise me in the least if this beautiful baby is one of Sagan's siblings! We have all been able to watch him grow and see what a Hottie McButterpants he is, so it would make sense that his sister would be this delicious too!

OMG Frostfire...if this is another of your babies, you have got to breed those two again. What a magnificent combination those two turned out to be! WOWIE!!!! There would be no issues selling the next litter, with photos of this current litter plastered all over your web site as the grow.


----------



## frostfirestandards (Jun 18, 2009)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> It would not surprise me in the least if this beautiful baby is one of Sagan's siblings! We have all been able to watch him grow and see what a Hottie McButterpants he is, so it would make sense that his sister would be this delicious too!
> 
> OMG Frostfire...if this is another of your babies, you have got to breed those two again. What a magnificent combination those two turned out to be! WOWIE!!!! There would be no issues selling the next litter, with photos of this current litter plastered all over your web site as the grow.


Yes that is Sagan's insanely gorgeous sister!


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

Just had to comment......she is GORGEOUS!!! Congrats on your beautiful puppy. 

I love a bright white poodle with good pigment. She's wonderful!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

frostfirestandards said:


> Yes that is Sagan's insanely gorgeous sister!


I am so impressed with this litter of puppies. They are just exquisite!


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

Kathy!! She is just truely gorgeous  .. you will do well with her


----------



## Oodlejpoodle's mom (Sep 11, 2009)

Thank you everyone for the kind comments, she fits in rather nicely with the rest of the poos. She is frightened of new people and cars (when we walk) but she is making progress daily and we are starting handling classes hopefully next week. She has a wonderful little personality, but can be a stubborn little devil when she wants.


----------



## SnorPuddel (Jul 8, 2010)

She is just stunning ..... I want a white so bad !


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

She really is beautiful!! The thought crossed my mind about being a FF dog too! Those white babies really are stunning! Congrats!


----------



## flufflvr (Mar 20, 2010)

Serious eye candy. Whoooeee she's pretty!!


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

She reminds me of SOMEBODY! I can't quite put my finger on it....


She's beautiful, will love watching her grow up!

Yes, she is Sagan's beautiful sister.


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

I am literally FLOORED. Beautiful is an understatement here.
From a breeder's perspective this is a STUNNING puppy bitch... and I HOPE you will show her. She is absolutely gorgeous. I cant get over her perfect jet black pigment and those black nails... 
Do you wish to share her breeding/breeder if not I will understand.
She is totally DEVINE !! 
Having a wonderful temperament is always a huge plus.
Again CONGRATULATIONS and enjoy her !


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

Jordan is from Frostfire here FrostFire Standards - home
I'm sure Frostfire won't mind me sharing


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

What a magnificent creature!! Congratulations and all the best to you both. She is so going to turn heads!!


----------



## calidani (Nov 22, 2009)

Oodlejpoodle's mom said:


> Yes this make five!!!!! I love her to death and she has such a great personality!


I. Want.

3 of Sagan's sisters in one day is too beauty much for my puppy starved brain to handle. Jordan is absolutely breathtakingly gorgeous. This just solidifies in my brain that I really want a frostfire puppy in the future.

Frostfire, I really hope you breed Jamie and Brian again because they have absolutely beautiful pups.

Congrats on your new girl


----------



## passion4poodles (Apr 11, 2009)

OK, NOW I am TOTALLY going to CRY!!!!!!!!!!!!! She was MY pick I LOVE JORDAN!!!! Now I get to watch BOTH my fav pups grow up....GOD I wish I was till in NC!!!!!!! GRRRRRR LOL! She is BEAUTIFUL!!!!!!!!!!! LOVE HER!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mandi (May 13, 2009)

what a beautiful girl! congrats....with 5, I hope you know how to groom...we wouldn't eat if we had more than 2


----------



## Oodlejpoodle's mom (Sep 11, 2009)

Thanks everyone for the lovely comments.

Whitepoodles, yes I am going to show her. I need to find a local handler that will do ringside, do you know of anyone???? I have been sick as a dog for two days but will start making phone calls later this week about a handler. Can anyone help me with questions on a show puppy clip?


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

Oodlejpoodle's mom said:


> Thanks everyone for the lovely comments.
> 
> Whitepoodles, yes I am going to show her. I need to find a local handler that will do ringside, do you know of anyone????
> 
> Yes sure I can recommend a few, just let me know where you reside in the U.S. I know so many people first by their name here on PF and then by their real name on FB that I am totally confused, so I will need you to remind me again where you are located..........:bird::bird::doh:


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

again where you are located..........:bird::bird::doh:[/QUOTE]



Oh this was meant for ME not you.. LOLOL


----------



## Oodlejpoodle's mom (Sep 11, 2009)

whitepoodles said:


> again where you are located..........:bird::bird::doh:




Oh this was meant for ME not you.. LOLOL[/QUOTE]

Whitepoodles, I am located in Fairfield, CT. It is about 60 miles north of NYC. Thanks for your help! You can email me at [email protected].

Kathy


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

Oodlejpoodle's mom said:


> [/COLOR]
> 
> 
> 
> Oh this was meant for ME not you.. LOLOL


Whitepoodles, I am located in Fairfield, CT. It is about 60 miles north of NYC. Thanks for your help! You can email me at [email protected].

Kathy[/QUOTE]


Here is who I would reccommend to handle your dog (which is the closest to you)

1. Setsuko Kaneko (KoKo) She is japaneese extraordinary groomer and execellent with dogs in her charge. She resides in Lakewood New Jersey
(732) 901-225


----------



## Feralpudel (Jun 28, 2010)

Oodlejpoodle's mom said:


> Can anyone help me with questions on a show puppy clip?


Try to wait until you find a handler, and let them trim her. Not to offend the many fine pet groomers on here, but some pet groomers don't know the puppy show trim and mess up the butt especially. Besides, every handler has their own take on puppy show trim, and will be more comfortable with a dog they trimmed.


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

Feralpudel said:


> Try to wait until you find a handler, and let them trim her. Not to offend the many fine pet groomers on here, but some pet groomers don't know the puppy show trim and mess up the butt especially. Besides, every handler has their own take on puppy show trim, and will be more comfortable with a dog they trimmed.


 I am in total agreement with this. Pet trim is nothing like a show puppy trim and I know that my handler will be very upset with me if I touched the trim or tried to modify it in any way. I am not allowed according to Jenn my handler to put a pair of scissors to my show coats (only my pets )
Jenn has her own way of scissoring a puppy clip and she gets upset if anyone else puts the trim on a dog she is going to show.
I suggest that until you finish your puppy's conformation title you let the scissoring be doen by the professional handler. It is so easy to mess up a coat and cut too much in the wrong place and then it will take you back months until you grow the "hole" in .
Good luck showing this puppy. She is awsome.


----------



## Feralpudel (Jun 28, 2010)

Oodlejpoodle's mom said:


> I need to find a local handler that will do ringside, do you know of anyone????


I don't want to discourage you from the get-go, but truly ringsiding poodles is dicey because of the hair, and most handlers won't do it. And even if they do, dogs boarding with them will often have higher priority than a dog they ringside. 

I used a handler about an hour from me. I would take Dexter up there a day or so before they left for shows to be bathed and groomed and then I would pick him up the day after the shows. You will either need to pay the handler to bathe her post-show, or do it yourself ASAP. This arrangement let me spend time with Dexter during the week and in between shows. 

You can also try handling her yourself when she is still a junior puppy, if you can get someone to put her in a nice trim for you. The topknot and sprayup is more manageable when they don't have much hair to work with. You probably won't win, but she will get some valuable experience in the ring, and may show better once she is with a handler.


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

she is beautiful!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I just wanted to reiterate what others here have said. Chrystal Murray who shows the Tango dogs will be assessing Quincy and trimming him into the show puppy clip. Lisa at Tango has a salon and I have been having trouble getting hold of Chrystal because she is away on a circuit. I can see that Quincy has so much coat, likely half of it will be taken off, and it is getting very hard to keep up with. So I asked Lisa if she would scissor Quincy and she said no, that if Chrystal s going to be showing him, she will want to do the scissoring herself. I groom myself, but know there is a huge difference between putting Holly into a beautiful Miami clip and scissoring Quincy to be ready for the ring. Once she does him, my scissors will never touch this boy.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Feralpudel said:


> I don't want to discourage you from the get-go, but truly ringsiding poodles is dicey because of the hair, and most handlers won't do it. And even if they do, dogs boarding with them will often have higher priority than a dog they ringside.
> 
> I used a handler about an hour from me. I would take Dexter up there a day or so before they left for shows to be bathed and groomed and then I would pick him up the day after the shows. You will either need to pay the handler to bathe her post-show, or do it yourself ASAP. This arrangement let me spend time with Dexter during the week and in between shows.
> 
> You can also try handling her yourself when she is still a junior puppy, if you can get someone to put her in a nice trim for you. The topknot and sprayup is more manageable when they don't have much hair to work with. You probably won't win, but she will get some valuable experience in the ring, and may show better once she is with a handler.


I will only do hand offs ringside. If I have to stay in a hotel to be close to the venue so early in the morning I can have him to a show for groomiing, that is what I will do. I will not leave any of my dogs with anyone-period. And if this is a problem, he will not be shown. Might be a bit OC but I would be a wreck if my dog was in someone elses care.


----------



## Oodlejpoodle's mom (Sep 11, 2009)

Thank you all for your wonderful comments and suggestions, I am going to get help with her cut and will not attempt anything on my own other then FFT right now.


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

Oodlejpoodles:
My handler lives 4.5 hours from me.. If I need to scissor a dog I keep in coat in my home till they are ready to enter the ring.. I will travel once every month to my handler's house, have the dog scissored (ONLY) by her.
Having a beautiful trim on a dog by the handler who will eventually show your dog in the ring is the best choice and even a 5 hour drive is worth it. Your dog will always look well groomed and be ready to be shown in a trim your handler feels comfortable with since she is the one to show him that is if you use a handler or do it yourself.
Doing it yourself you have to realize that the road to compleeting an owner handler title will be much harder than if you hire a handler or ring side your dog.
Ring siding is dicey true, but wil afford you a faster title on your dog that if you go it alone.
I am NOT trying to discourage you from doing it on your own, I am only trying to tell you that many owner handlers show their dog but they also realize that there is alot of politics involved and the best dog may not always win.
To be an owner handler requires alot of stamina, emotionally to deal at time with the B/S in the ring.. so if you will want to go it alone.. that will be great but have at least a profes. handler that knows how to properly and expertly scissor your dog put a top knot up and spray it ready to be shown then you can go with him/her in the ring. But if you feel the jitters and are not sure of yourself, you better let your chosen handler do it for you because a dog does feel the handler's nerves right down the end of the leash.. so you want your dog to have a stress free showing and if you are stressed in any way, better to leave it to the professionals. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Oodlejpoodle's mom (Sep 11, 2009)

Whitepoodles – I appreciate your “two cents”, I think you misunderstood my post. I am only doing the feet, face and tail (along with keeping her bathed weekly). I want just to get her trimmed a little (tipping) but will have a professional do it until I can find a handler willing to take her on ringside. I want to leave the showing to a professional and perhaps get an obedience degree on her in the future. I would appreciate any words of wisdom you are willing to share on coat care, etc. I realize that I am above my head when it comes to showing poodles (I have done Shelties and Collies). I absolutely love your Cole, he is one of the most beautiful whites I think I have seen…..stunning, just simply stunning!

Would you be willing to share your bathing regime with me along with products???? Thanks much.

Kathy


----------



## Rockporters (Jan 14, 2010)

Oodlejpoodle's mom, She's beautiful! I didn't know she was from FF. 

I haven't talked to my groomer yet, sorry for the delay. I'll also ask about handlers for you as well. Unfortunately you may need to drive a ways. People drive hours to drop their dogs with our handler, seems somewhat common around here.


----------



## Oodlejpoodle's mom (Sep 11, 2009)

Rockporters said:


> Oodlejpoodle's mom, She's beautiful! I didn't know she was from FF.
> 
> I haven't talked to my groomer yet, sorry for the delay. I'll also ask about handlers for you as well. Unfortunately you may need to drive a ways. People drive hours to drop their dogs with our handler, seems somewhat common around here.


Thanks, I thought you either forgot about me or left for vacation!


----------



## Rockporters (Jan 14, 2010)

Oodlejpoodle's mom said:


> Thanks, I thought you either forgot about me or left for vacation!


Sorry! I missed her the one day and then she was gone for shows Fri-Sun. We also went out of town for the weekend. Her shop is closed on Monday, so now we're playing phone tag LOL.

Absolute worst case, I'll see her in person the week of the 24th.


----------



## grab (Jun 1, 2010)

I just think she's fabulous

Weren't all of the pups on limited registration though? (or that's what it said on the website) I didn't think you could show in conformation on limited..


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

Would you be willing to share your bathing regime with me along with products???? Thanks much.

Kathy[/QUOTE]

Hi Kathy:
Sorry for misunderstanding.. I read another post and was under the impression you may go it alone without a handler. 
I would not mind at all giving you some tips from my personal experience about upkeep of show coats.
Hair grows if it is kept clean free of debris and mats.
My handler's philosophy is (and mine too) for growing coat (on a dog that is not shown (yet):

Put the dog in the bathtub once a week . Use a good hydrating shampoo. I invest in the best there is and it is called ISLE OF DOGS. I purchased a galon of ROYAL JELLY SHAMPOO and this is what I bathe the show dog with.
I shampoo twice.
I use a phenomenal conditioner it is light and non residue leaving... It is also by ISLE OF DOGS and is called No. 50 Light conditioner. Both shampoo and conditioner can and should be diluted to the direction on the bottle.
I work the conditioner into the dog's coat and let the dog rest circa 30 min. in this conditioner and then ONLY rinse it 80% and leave the 20% into the coat. I then transfer dog to grooming table and use my 4 horse power dryer to blast some water out of the coat taking care NOT to put it too close to the hair as to not cause the hair to twist and mat. IF you are not an expert with the 4 horse power blaster, do NOT use it as you can do more damage than good. In this case use a regular stand dryer (I love the Speedy one.. it is costly but lasts for 25 years. My friend has one and she has been using it for 15 years not and is UNBREAKABLE.. Love mine and never had to fix it.)
Put dog on grooming table and start to blow dry it LINE drying. If you dont know what line drying means.. please let me know and I will describe. I am sure there are groomers here who also upkeep show coats that will be more than willing to chip in and give you their opinion and ideas.. Mine are working for me but maybe there are others out there that have also good ideas you may use.
Once you finish blow drying the dog, you wrap his top knot and ear feathers, check with a large comb to see if there are any mats (or the tiny ones at times that are dead coat, then take them gently out.)... and VOILA.. your dog is clean , fluffy smelling good and will be ready for his/her next bath and coat conditioning in about a week
ONCE a month you should use a CLARIFYING SHAMPOO (you can get an excellent one from VELLUS products, also awsome but Isle of Dogs is better).. VELLUS (google it) has an excellent Clarifying shampoo which strips the coat of any built up residual that the conditioner created. This is also done with show dog's coats while they are being shown.
So basically you will need ISLE OF DOGS Royal Jelly Shampoo, The No. 50 LIGHT conditioner, and Vellus Clarifying Shampoo to strip coat once a month.
Most handlers that use ISLE OF DOGS swear by it. As I said it is not cheap but the results are awsome and well worth every penny. The product is from Wisconsin I believe.
Hope this helps.


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

I absolutely love your Cole, he is one of the most beautiful whites I think I have seen…..stunning, just simply stunning!

Kathy[/QUOTE]

Thanks so much Kathy for this very nice comment.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Oodlejpoodle's mom said:


> Thank you everyone for the kind comments, she fits in rather nicely with the rest of the poos. She is frightened of new people and cars (when we walk) but she is making progress daily and we are starting handling classes hopefully next week. She has a wonderful little personality, but can be a stubborn little devil when she wants.


How are you working on her fear of new people and cars? Millie is fearful of bicyclers and rollerbladers when we go for walks, and occasionally new people, and I would love advice on how to overcome this!


----------



## frostfirestandards (Jun 18, 2009)

grab said:


> I just think she's fabulous
> 
> Weren't all of the pups on limited registration though? (or that's what it said on the website) I didn't think you could show in conformation on limited..


Limited except in special circumstances.


----------



## grab (Jun 1, 2010)

frostfirestandards said:


> Limited except in special circumstances.


ahh, splendid
She's a lovely puppy and I'm hoping she does well Looking forward to seeing all of the pups grow


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

ChocolateMillie said:


> How are you working on her fear of new people and cars? Millie is fearful of bicyclers and rollerbladers when we go for walks, and occasionally new people, and I would love advice on how to overcome this!



If I may put my 2 cents here... Some puppies are fearful of cars, bicycles and people.. while others are not.
I found that if a puppy is afraid of the aforementioned when I walk with him/her I take a squeeky toy along with me and go to the area where there are cars, and other stuff the pup is leery about.
When they start to shake or put the breaks on, I act as if nothing is wrong or threatening and I start by singing to the puppy in a very lively voice and cooing with my voice and using the squeeky toy to DIVERT the pup's attention from the object of fear so that they concentrate on me and the squeeky rather than on what is it that they are worried about.. It works like a charm.
If you are upbeat and acting clamly and happy when your puppy is afraid and encourage them with your voice and use squeeky fun toys (NOT TREATS) to divert their attention from the object they are afraid of and make them concentrate on YOU then you are well on your way to success.
Do not use treats, as if you do and the puppy shakes, giving him/her treats will only tell the puppy that you are encouraging their behavior when in essence you are trying to do the opposite. Diverting their attention with a squeeky or your upbeat happy loud voice will do the trick for you.. 
Sometime puppies go through what we call a "fear period" it is very normal, so ample socialization, exposure to a myriad of situation, comfortable and uncomfortable for the puppy and treating the fear episodes with calmness works most of the time to correct the situation.
I have seen SO MANY times owners who talk baby talk to the dog when they are shaking or worse yet pick it up.. this only reinforce to the dog that there IS something for them to worry about. I always believe that dogs should be left on the ground when they are fearfull and not picked up or being soothed with baby talk by the owner. This can do more damage than good.


----------



## MericoX (Apr 19, 2009)

I two would like to put my name down for a repeat breeding LOL. OR I think I will steal one? Pretty please?


----------



## frostfirestandards (Jun 18, 2009)

whitepoodles said:


> If I may put my 2 cents here... Some puppies are fearful of cars, bicycles and people.. while others are not.
> I found that if a puppy is afraid of the aforementioned when I walk with him/her I take a squeeky toy along with me and go to the area where there are cars, and other stuff the pup is leery about.
> When they start to shake or put the breaks on, I act as if nothing is wrong or threatening and I start by singing to the puppy in a very lively voice and cooing with my voice and using the squeeky toy to DIVERT the pup's attention from the object of fear so that they concentrate on me and the squeeky rather than on what is it that they are worried about.. It works like a charm.
> If you are upbeat and acting clamly and happy when your puppy is afraid and encourage them with your voice and use squeeky fun toys (NOT TREATS) to divert their attention from the object they are afraid of and make them concentrate on YOU then you are well on your way to success.
> ...


When Brian was 6 months old, he went through a period of time where when he was in his crate at night, we would just hear this godawful scream. Once we were assured that he had not licked an outlet, or gotten a foot caught in the crate, I started keeping an eye on it. One night I went to the kitchen to get a drink, Brian let out the scream again, and I saw that it was because the cat had run past him. 

He had been around the cats since he was 12 weeks old, and played with them, and they were friendly to him. but then at that time in his life, for no reason, he decided they were boogeymen.

Just as children occasionally get irrational fears, so do puppies, and they happen at certain developmental stages in the pup's life. 

The best thing you can do, like Whitepoodles said is to distract from, and not play into the fear. 

In Brian's case we covered his crate at night for a few weeks until he was over it. 
when something "scary" goes by, ignore it and stand still, just let the puppy look at it, ect. 

whatever you do, do not "seek out" the scary things" and be on the lookout when you go for walks, the puppy will sense your tension, and then start getting anxious and associate that anxiety with the "scary thing" 


This to shall pass


----------



## KalaMama (Nov 20, 2009)

whitepoodles said:


> Would you be willing to share your bathing regime with me along with products???? Thanks much.
> 
> Whitepoodle,
> Thank you so much for sharing this info with us. This is like a goldmine of knowledge for me.


----------



## KalaMama (Nov 20, 2009)

ChocolateMillie said:


> How are you working on her fear of new people and cars? Millie is fearful of bicyclers and rollerbladers when we go for walks, and occasionally new people, and I would love advice on how to overcome this!


Everyone gave great advice. Kala was like this too about certain things but they grow out of it as long as they are exposed to everything from puppyhood.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Okay, back to Jorden - I didn't mean to threadjack


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

whatever you do, do not "seek out" the scary things" and be on the lookout when you go for walks, the puppy will sense your tension, and then start getting anxious and associate that anxiety with the "scary thing" 


Very true, and alot of common sense has to be exercised on the part of the puppy owner.
The worst is picking up the puppy and voice soothing h/her, and as such confirming their fears. 
Glad Frostfire and I were able to help give some advice.


----------

